# Problems with dc driver



## Simba7 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a pair of DE504 Quad Port 10/100 cards that worked fine in FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE.

When I installed the latest 8-STABLE (20111029), the cards' ports continuously reset themselves. I was wondering if anything changed in the dc(4) driver from -RELEASE to recent that could have caused this issue.


----------



## yongari@ (Nov 18, 2011)

dc(4) was heavily modified in HEAD/stable and has many fixes to make it work on any architectures. However it's possible for me to break some old controllers during that work. Recently I fixed one regression but I'm not sure you're seeing the same regression. Please try applying patch from the following URL and let me know whether it makes any difference on your box.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/dev/dc/if_dc.c?r1=227674&r2=227675&view=patch

If that has no effect, please open a new PR and let me know the PR number to take ownership of the PR.


----------

